# Autosleepers Symphony and leisure battery



## lev (Feb 14, 2009)

Hello everyone,

Having very recently bought a second hand autosleepers Symphony (only 2 weeks until the first trip away - Port Eynon on the Gower and can't wait) we're already considering the leisure battery capacity.

I've read so much on these forums already - thanks to all who have posted so much info. However, I can't find too much on people who have upgraded leisure batteries in a Symphony/Duetto etc.

The issue is that the current battery is only 67a/h and is located under the drivers seat. There doesn't look a lot of room in there.

Has anyone with a similar van/setup managed to increase their battery capacity - either with a larger capacity single battery or 2 x smaller batteries?

Shouldn't be an issue when on EHU but I quite fancy some of the forestry commission sites which have no EHU and it would be good to be able to be self sufficient for say, 4 nights - only lights and heater and maybe a laptop.

Any advice greatly appreciated.


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

We have a 55 reg Symbol, which has an 80a/h battery under the drivers seat. Must admit there doesn't seem to be much room and in the event of a spark, the driver will get warm very quick :lol: but we manage 3 nights without hook up, using gas for cooking & water heater ( in the summer we use a Cobb Bar B Que which as well as a Bar B que also works like a mini oven for a variety of other cooked food!) & diesel for the van heating. 
We also use the shower and a laptop, when wifi connection permits.

All of these things are used in moderation and so far we have not run into trouble. Keep a check on the battery level show on the control panel and if looking low, then it's time to go for a drive to top things up.

We have one of those small solar panels that is suckered into the overhead window to top up the battery. It doesn't store a great amount of power in a day, but every bit helps as they say  
We use internal lighting as required, but try not to run more than 2 lamps at a time. 
As well as watching a 13" tv, which does run off it's own battery for about 2 hrs, before needing recharge, we also use a wind up radio (£4 from Tesco but absolutely fantastic purchase).

BTW we carry an 8 litre water container that we purchased in a French supermarket filled with water. Now used to replenish the fresh water tank, when we can't use our hose for fill up. ( take 6 bottles to fill the tank ).

We mainly use Aires abroad, or CL's / CS's in the UK and quite often 'Park Up' if the need arises when out & about. Only using main campsites when with friends.


----------



## lev (Feb 14, 2009)

Cheers **** - perhaps if I look around I can find a suitable 80a/h battery.

Unfortunately, our Zig panel only has an LED that shows when the battery is low, not a full scale meter so monitoring battery life may prove difficult.

Do you know if when on EHU the 12v systems work without any battery drain or should I leave the charger on? Will this 'boil' the leisure battery?

Sorry for all the questions - still have a lot to learn.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

You might find that Elecsol battery's give more AH for there size than others.

He is a list of sizes etc. LINK

Richard...


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi lev,

We have a 2001 AS Symbol which probably has the same underseat installation and have fitted an 85Ah - just  

When on hookup the inbuilt charger should provide enough amps (8 I believe) to supply your 12v electric needs and top up the leisure battery. It shouldn't boil as it will only charge at 13.8v max and we leave the charger switched on all the time we are on mains hookup.

Occasionally we struggle after a couple of days if only on 12v and we don't drive far during the day especially in winter when the Truma blown air heating is working overtime  

Our control panel has a basic analogue meter - green yellow & red zones and I have to press the switch to check (doubles as the water level gauge).

I have a cheap Maplin digital multimeter set to the 20volt DC range and a short lead with a 12v plug on it which I plug in to a 12v socket to monitor the volts more accurately.

Steve


----------



## lev (Feb 14, 2009)

Thanks both.

The Elecsol batteries look interesting - I'm wondering if I can get the 110a/h in there at 190mm?

homenaway - thanks for the info on the charger. The multimeter approach will very useful I think.

Is it easy to change the battery or should I get a professional to do it?

Time to subscribe I think - this forum is awesome!


----------

